# posting pics



## frost (Jan 7, 2012)

my computer is without the slot to put those little memory cards in. so i cant get pics on my computer and am stuck using my fiances computer. an way to get pics from the camera to a computer with out this slot?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Your camera should have come with a USB cable that plugs directly into the ports in your computer.


----------



## Wil (Jan 7, 2012)

Just get a card reader.


----------



## frost (Jan 8, 2012)

ahh thanks, i dont think my cam came with one but i guess i can pick one up.


----------



## Wil (Jan 8, 2012)

frost said:


> ahh thanks, i dont think my cam came with one but i guess i can pick one up.



You can find them in the camera section at Walmart.


----------

